# renseignement



## bibi decouvre mac (18 Juin 2010)

bonjour a vous tous je voudrait savoir si vous pouvez m'aider pour changer l'apparence de mon snow leopard si c possible biensur?merci


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Tu pourrais chercher un peu:
Plusieurs sites pour t'aider à débuter sur mac et à changer d'apparence:
Debuter sur Mac
Rhinos Mac
OS X Facile

En farfouillant un peu et en utilisant la fonction recherche (notamment en tapant TUTO dans la recherche interne du forum Customisation) tu devrais trouver ton bonheur...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

bibi decouvre mac a dit:


> bonjour a vous tous je voudrait savoir si vous pouvez m'aider pour changer l'apparence de mon snow leopard si c possible biensur?merci



Pour les thèmes et pour les icônes recherche .


----------



## bibi decouvre mac (19 Juin 2010)

merci de tt vos renseignement


----------

